# 55g Community/Sorority



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Can there be a sorority of female bettas be in a 55g community tank?
The only fish in there are 3 endlers. I am also going to put in 6 panda cories, 6 peppered cories and 1 angelfish. The angel I'm getting wil be very small, only a few weeks old. It's going to be a planted tank.
If I can do this, how many?


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

no on the angelfish..too flowy, bad betta mate. Also, angelfish are best off in schools, and are very delicate, so don't bother with it untill the tank is cycled (should you go with angels rather than bettas)


If you go with bettas, I'd just add a few more schooling fish. tetras,rasboras, and platies tend to do well with bettas.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You can have a sorority/community tank in a 55 gallon tank..but only with compatible fish. The angel fish is definitely something I would avoid!


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I think 55gal is too big.. unless you want to keep more than 50-60 bettas id say ( hard job ).

Your tank cant be higher than 30cm (suggested) , so the area you would need for that tank is like 2-3 square meters.

Well, its your choice. I always use theaquatools.com to build aquariums, its the best site iv found 

Good luck!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Angel fish and bettas are like black and white. Try to get more school fish so that they won't get picked on by the bettas. Some betta girls are really sweet and wouldn't harm a fly, but others would chase 2-3 little fish to their deaths. So try to get schools of little fish to ensure that they can't be picked on.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Just really a +1 to what the others are saying.....but if you'd like to do a Sorority/community, definitely don't go with the Angel. Its always important to remember that while he will be small when you get him, he will grow and he will grow rather quickly and become aggressive. 

Besides the Angel, your plans look good. Just be sure to provide LOTS of surface cover with floating plants as your girls will be spending most/all of their time in the top level in that tank size. No tank is 'too big' for bettas so long as you can provide to proper amount of cover for them to be comfortable and, in the case of a Sorority, help break up the line of site to lower aggression.

A mid-level school(6+ that is)like the others are suggesting would be something nice as well. Rasboras are a personal favorite of mine....very peaceful, neat little fish....but most kinds of tetras would work just


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok. That idea is out the window. Thanks for all of that information. I'm still deciding which path to take with this. Another question about compatiablity: rams, more specifically German blue rams. If I got 1 or 2 of these with some female bettas would they be ok? Sorry but I know very little about female bettas, I've had some but individually.


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never heard of hem being paired with bettas, and personally wouldn't try it. Cichlids (though these are supposedly peaceful) are a big no. Even if it is nice, brightly colored and flowy is never a good idea.

edit: looked a bit more into it. seems possible, but only provided plenty of room and cover..probably have to cut short the amount of bettas. Chiclids are territorial, and need room to be left for them, so keep that in mind. Though it's possible, there are risks and difficulties, so I personally wouldn't do it, lacking much experience or alternate tanks. Up to you though.


----------

